# Ruptured Prepubic Tendon



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello gang! I had a boer doe a couple years ago with a ruptured pre-pubic tendon who was able to deliver healthy twins on her own. I was told it was so rare I wouldn't likely see it again. Guess what... I have another now. This will be her second kidding. Does anyone have any experience with this situation? Has anyone made a maternity support for a goat? Poor girl isn't due until 1/17 at the earliest... hoping we can get to then at least, then she will go to a clinic so she can be supervised & have a c-section if the need arises. I will try to add a picture, this was 5 days ago. She isn't dialated, but she's getting ready. Her tendons are loosening and she's bagging up nicely.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. She is beautiful. I really hope she carries through. @happybleats , @toth boer goats


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Wow. She is beautiful. I really hope she carries through. @happybleats , @toth boer goats


Thank you! We are very excited for these kids...!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have very limited education on this. I have read some studies, mostly find it happen with Damascus breed and other breeds from same area, and sheep.. horses too.. Not alot of favorable out come. In the least they retire the animal. Some report using a belly sling during these last days can help support. Make sure to have weight of belly distribution even.
Shes a beautiful girl. Glad you have a plan with the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don’t know anything about it either.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Most will require a c section as it's normally too difficult to kid naturally after it had occurred. Seen it in sheep before and one horse but all of the sheep required c sections. Normally it's recommended to retire as the surgeries to correct the issue are very expensive and not very successful.

Hoping for healthy cute kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe that had this years ago. I honestly do not know if any of this is normal for this condition but her kids were so very tangled up and it was so hard to get them to come up and out. Until I read these replies I always thought that if the kids were in a different position maybe she would have made it threw it but now I question that. 
I don’t think your plan of a c section is a bad plan at all. If my doe was abnormal case of this I can say that was one of the hardest untangle and pull I have ever had


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

meganmts said:


> Hello gang! I had a boer doe a couple years ago with a ruptured pre-pubic tendon who was able to deliver healthy twins on her own. I was told it was so rare I wouldn't likely see it again. Guess what... I have another now. This will be her second kidding. Does anyone have any experience with this situation? Has anyone made a maternity support for a goat? Poor girl isn't due until 1/17 at the earliest... hoping we can get to then at least, then she will go to a clinic so she can be supervised & have a c-section if the need arises. I will try to add a picture, this was 5 days ago. She isn't dialated, but she's getting ready. Her tendons are loosening and she's bagging up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 219160


I've never had this issue how do you identify this?


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Good morning everyone! Thank you for the comments  Edith is doing well this morning, she has a good appetite & is still up & about. I will update pictures when I check her in a couple hours. To answer @TripleShareNubians, I identified this issue through past experience. The first time, we had a doe, Trinket, (I'll try to find that picture) who laid flat out on her side & wouldn't get up. We took her to the vet & they had experience with the same situation with cattle so knew exactly what it was. I think Trinket had a more severe case than Edith does. We opted to keep Trinket at the clinic where she would be supervised 24/7 and she ended up delivering 2 gorgeous kids naturally with the vet there observing. I don't think I can hope for the same outcome with Miss Edith. I'm trying to remain positive and am happy that I can share this with the group. Last year we only had Nigerians bred & those sneaky devils all showed minimal signs of readiness to kid and ended up delivering secretly in the night. The boer's seem to be more dramatic if I remember correctly haha. This morning Edith had more discharge. Think she can hold off another week or so????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for shareing Edith story with us..each of our experiences help teach and alert others. 
When I look at her I see her belly hangs pretty low.. is this what you observed? What alerted you to the problem?

Glad Edith is holding on. Sending good thoughts for a positive out come. 

Best wishes


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

I went & visited Edith, she's looking good & was snuggled up with a couple cats when I got there. It is FRIGID here in Nebraska at the moment. The wind is awful! I am attaching a few pictures. The biggest thing that made me think that she had ruptured her tendon is how low she was carrying the babies. Typically, they get round like they swallowed a beach ball, right? Poor Edith looks like she's barely keeping the babies off the ground. In the picture of her from the top, you can see how severely sunk in she is in front of the hip, this was the second warning sign. The last goat we had with this, Trinket, is the red one that is laying down. She got to the point that she didn't want to stand & could barely walk. Luckily, Edith seems to be just fine other than being uncomfortable. With the babies being through the tendon, contractions could potentially trap the babies down below & she won't be able to push them out, or so I hear. Makes sense I guess. The final picture is the rear, I know how much we all love those booty shots haha! Like I said, I really need her to hold them in 1 more week to know that babies would survive. Any earlier I'm scared they wouldn't make it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for those pictures a day info. This will be forever filed in my brain. Sending good thoughts and vibes for Edith!! She really has a sweet face! 

Best wishes


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

meganmts said:


> I went & visited Edith, she's looking good & was snuggled up with a couple cats when I got there. It is FRIGID here in Nebraska at the moment. The wind is awful! I am attaching a few pictures. The biggest thing that made me think that she had ruptured her tendon is how low she was carrying the babies. Typically, they get round like they swallowed a beach ball, right? Poor Edith looks like she's barely keeping the babies off the ground. In the picture of her from the top, you can see how severely sunk in she is in front of the hip, this was the second warning sign. The last goat we had with this, Trinket, is the red one that is laying down. She got to the point that she didn't want to stand & could barely walk, and in her case, the babies were back farther & ended up affecting her udder. Luckily, Edith seems to be just fine other than being uncomfortable, babies are far enough forward I think her udder will be ok. . With the babies being through the tendon, contractions could potentially trap the babies down below & she won't be able to push them out, or so I hear. Makes sense I guess. The final picture is the rear, I know how much we all love those booty shots haha! Like I said, I really need her to hold them in 1 more week to know that babies would survive. Any earlier I'm scared they wouldn't make it. Regardless, Edith won't be bred ever again. In researching causes, I am finding pretty much everything from genetics to injury to being out of shape, which makes me think no one knows. Maybe I need to make all my other mamas do yoga or something to prevent any future experiences? HA!
> 
> View attachment 219261
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes thank you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Do keep us posted. Hoping she can hold on another week for you. One sheep I worked on before got to the point of her udder being very close to the ground. Just keep and eye out and if her udder drop too low you may have to help the kids nurse some after the csection. Fingers crossed and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Here’s tonight. I’m freaking out gaaaahhhhh


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

🤞🤞🤞


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

We have a very uncomfortable goat, but still just seeing stingy gooey discharge. She’s eating & drinking as normal. But she’s laying down more than usual, which I expect in this condition. Every day she cooks these babies, the better the chance of their survival. Any hints/tips??? We palpated her Tuesday & she wasn’t dilated at all. I don’t want to go in more than necessary… but honestly have no clue what to do here…. I feel like this is the first time ever with babies again! Eeks! She is officially on a 2 hour watch. Joy.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Poor babies - her and you! I know must be stressful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏 Prayers for her.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Praying


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying. When did you have scheduled with your vet? Just keep her calm and happy as much as you can. I wouldn't go in . Just keep checks and honestly stall cameras are an amazing helper for keep eye on them too.

Jeep us posted and praying she can keep those buns in the oven a bit longer for you


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

She’s made it through the night! Poor girl. She snuggled with a kitten under a heat lamp for a short time & otherwise has been standing. I’m going to head to the clinic when the sun is up. I wasn’t planning to take her in until Friday, but I think this will be the best move for her & for babies. How early is too early?! I always heard anything more than 5 days & the babies aren’t likely to survive. 

We just moved 3 months ago & haven’t been able to set up like we had hoped/planned. Stall cameras are definitely on the list for next season!! 

Thank you ALL for the prayers!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor girl! Prayers she holds on long enough for a successful outcome for her and the kids. Hang in there, the stress is rough but we’re here for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

5 days is the safe number, anything more is pushing the envelope.
Some can survive with proper care.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Got her to the hospital. She will be under close watch there. Did an ultrasound & babies heart rates are strong & well within normal range. Mama is NOT dilating yet, but cervix is softening. She is extremely uncomfortable but vet is doing everything possible to keep her comfy & those babies cooking. He said in 15 years of working on cattle & goats he’s only seen this once & it was with an old cow who didn’t make it through the procedure. With Edith being healthy & only 3, he feels confident. We all feel soooo much better with her there! I’ll update as often as I can  Thank you all again for being my support system!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Praying for her! Thanks for the update!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m glad you got her to the vet! Praying for you both!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your such a good goat mama! You and her will both be on my mind. Fingers crossed for a smooth and easy delivery.
I do want to add that the doe I had mentioned was a older doe. I believe she was 7 or 8.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for a great outcome. She is lucky to have you!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Guess. What. Edith went in to labor today, luckily she was in the clinic because little girl was coming butt first. Doc was prepping for the c-section & she just went from 3-fully dilated in 15 minutes. He helped with the first one & the 2 boys followed on their own! The boys are up & active & searching for the milk bar. The girl is a little lethargic & Edith doesn’t seem to be a big fan of hers. They all have a good suck reflex, but just can’t get to where they need to be of course I’m not feeling great, so the kid helped me use a syringe to get 2cc of colostrum in them each before we came in. We’re going to let them settle in a bit… but I suspect the little girl will be in the house before too long. Thank you all for your prayers & kind words! We have named them (right to left) Brodie, Tessa, & Mackey.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh! I should add we gave them some B & BoSe as well


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congratulations! What beautiful kids. That’s amazing, I’m glad you had such a good outcome 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!! Glad it all turned out well!! Congratulations and sure hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm glad she didn't need the c-section. What cute babies


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! So glad all turned out well! Congratulations!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute! So glad they made it here safely and she didn't need the c-section. Hoping the keep doing good and congratulations!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

It’s been almost 6 hours & no nursing. They’re trying but it’s soooo hard to find the teats. We’re staying positive (trying anyways), we’ve pushed 5cc colostrum to each using a nipple & syringe. Edith keeps stepping on Tessa. Uggggghhhhh. We’ll keep getting up every 2 hours to try to help them nurse, milk & push as needed. I’m already exhausted hahaha. How do we do it?!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!!! Oh I’m so glad to hear this great outcome! 
Keep up the good work working with babies. Her udder won’t always be so full and they will eventually get it figured out. Just going to be a little hard on you until they do :/ but I am so dang thrilled for you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad she and her babies are doing great. What a blessing she had them naturally.  They are adorable.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Yay!!!! Oh I’m so glad to hear this great outcome!
> Keep up the good work working with babies. Her udder won’t always be so full and they will eventually get it figured out. Just going to be a little hard on you until they do :/ but I am so dang thrilled for you!!!


She has the nicest udder… but her big old belly/hernia is blocking everything! Trying to decide if I should put a belly wrap on her? I need to stop overthinking hahahaha! Thank you!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Congratulations, so happy to hear mama did well. Beautiful babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My goodness they’re precious! Congratulations! What a relief she delivered them on her own. Maybe pull the doeling and let the boys nurse her down. They need a couple ounces of colostrum every couple hours. Then reintroduce her and see if that helps. Boys can be little piggies, so letting them drain her more might make her udder more accessible....Just a thought.
praying they all continue to do well!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

meganmts said:


> Guess. What. Edith went in to labor today, luckily she was in the clinic because little girl was coming butt first. Doc was prepping for the c-section & she just went from 3-fully dilated in 15 minutes. He helped with the first one & the 2 boys followed on their own! The boys are up & active & searching for the milk bar. The girl is a little lethargic & Edith doesn’t seem to be a big fan of hers. They all have a good suck reflex, but just can’t get to where they need to be of course I’m not feeling great, so the kid helped me use a syringe to get 2cc of colostrum in them each before we came in. We’re going to let them settle in a bit… but I suspect the little girl will be in the house before too long. Thank you all for your prayers & kind words! We have named them (right to left) Brodie, Tessa, & Mackey.
> View attachment 219659


Woohoo that's fantastic news! Not to mention they're beautiful


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe turn the girl into a bottle kid, stepping on isn't good! Glad she delivered naturally! They sure are cute.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh. My. Goodness. Their little personalities are showing already!! Little girl & biggest boy (Tessa & Brodie) are sucking the bottle really well & are more aggressively looking for the milk bar. Mackey is convinced that mama’s front leg is the ticket. He’s still got a good suck reflex but is a stubborn turkey. They are all up & moving around better so I’m going to leave them all with mama. Edith’s uterus seems to be contracting & her tummy is much higher off the ground this afternoon. As that stretched out organ goes back to normal size, I’m optimistic her udder will be easier to access for the little devils. Have I mentioned I just love them???


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Their adorable  congratulations


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They're really cute! I'm so glad this had a happy ending. 

I've never heard of this problem before so now I'm curious if your two does are related to each other.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Damfino said:


> They're really cute! I'm so glad this had a happy ending.
> 
> I've never heard of this problem before so now I'm curious if your two does are related to each other.


They are not! But I have heard that this can be genetic. Every vet I talked to around here (northeast Nebraska) was baffled as they hadn’t ever heard of it. I’m just glad I can share.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sure glad you shared as well... sharing is what helps us learn things we may never have had experience with.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amen to that. 👍☝


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok, I am a little obsessed with baby goats. Just saying. It’s 52 today, no wind on our place so I let the kiddos out to play & Edith put to exercise for a while. I think it did them all some good! I wanted to share some more pictures of the adorableness…. But also offer a side by side of how low Edith was on Monday & how much her tummy has shrunk up today. I am sooo thankful she’s pulling back up as it makes nursing easier. She is a 2x2, all functioning. Handy for more than twins hahaha. She will never be bred again here. I hesitate to sell her to anyone because they can lie & say they won’t breed her… I won’t take her to a sale barn because someone will buy her to breed. I have too big a heart I guess. Anyone want a semi-friendly 3 year old boer doe that can’t be bred?  Enjoy some pictures.
View attachment 219796
View attachment 219797
View attachment 219798


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those kids already have cat friends, that's pretty cool. Stunning triplets and I'm glad to hear the doe is doing so well.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

meganmts said:


> Ok, I am a little obsessed with baby goats. Just saying. It’s 52 today, no wind on our place so I let the kiddos out to play & Edith put to exercise for a while. I think it did them all some good! I wanted to share some more pictures of the adorableness…. But also offer a side by side of how low Edith was on Monday & how much her tummy has shrunk up today. I am sooo thankful she’s pulling back up as it makes nursing easier. She is a 2x2, all functioning. Handy for more than twins hahaha. She will never be bred again here. I hesitate to sell her to anyone because they can lie & say they won’t breed her… I won’t take her to a sale barn because someone will buy her to breed. I have too big a heart I guess. Anyone want a semi-friendly 3 year old boer doe that can’t be bred?  Enjoy some pictures.
> View attachment 219796
> View attachment 219797
> View attachment 219798


Humm looks like some other "kids" joined the litter lol cute kitty cats with the kids. Or your magical goat produced some kittens too! They all look so good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love babies days out. 

They are fantastic to watch.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats! Really nice kids. I LOVE Tessas coloring!!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Sooooo glad she made it!!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Update! Kiddos are about 6 weeks old now. They’re doing great! Mama is doing well, but still looks like she’s hanging low in the belly. Thankful she’s 2x2 functional to feed these monsters!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They all look so good. Yay. Good job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------

